# Beauty is in the eye of the beholder = Η ομορφιά είναι εκεί που θέλεις να τη δεις



## panadeli (Oct 19, 2008)

Σπάζω το κεφάλι μου να βρω κάτι κάπως πιο ποιητικό από το "η ομορφιά είναι υποκειμενική", που ναι μεν αποδίδει το νόημα, όμως μου φαίνεται μάλλον πεζό. Σε αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό βρίσκω τα "η ομορφιά εξαρτάται από αυτόν που την παρατηρεί" και "όποιον αγαπούμε τον βλέπουμε όμορφο". Όμως το πρώτο δεν νομίζω ότι το λέει κανείς, ενώ το δεύτερο, που είναι αρκετά ωραίο, δεν ταιριάζει καθόλου με τα συμφραζόμενά μου. Θέλω να κρατήσω τη λέξη "ομορφιά".
Έχω κανείς καμιά άλλη ιδέα;

Συλλογή απαντήσεων:
Η ομορφιά είναι εκεί που θέλεις να τη δεις.
Βλέπεις την ομορφιά εκεί που θέλεις να τη δεις.
Όποιον αγαπούμε τον βλέπουμε όμορφο.
Η ομορφιά είναι στα μάτια εκείνου που την κοιτάει.
Η ομορφιά κρίνεται απ' τα μάτια που τη θωρούνε.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2008)

Η ομορφιά είναι στα μάτια εκείνου που την κοιτάει.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Oct 19, 2008)

η ομορφιά κρίνεται απ'τα μάτια που τη θωρούνε


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 19, 2008)

Η ομορφιά είναι/βλέπεις την ομρφ. όπου θέλεις να τη δεις.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 19, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, είναι πολύ ωραία και τα τρία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2009)

Το χρειάστηκα, το βρήκα εδώ, και ..είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι δεν μπορούμε να κόψουμε λίγο και ότι είναι καλύτερη η ομορφιά στο υποκείμενο και όχι στο αντικείμενο (όπως είπε ο tsioutsiou);
Όχι «την ομορφιά την κρίνει όποιος τη βλέπει;» Όχι «'ποιος τη θωρεί την ομορφιά, εκείνος και την κρίνει;»


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με τον Θεόκριτο (_Ειδύλλιο_ vi 18):
ἦ γὰρ ἔρωτι πολλάκις, [...] τὰ μὴ καλὰ καλὰ πέφανται. 
For oft the foul [...] is fair in the eyes of love.

Και για ξενέρωτη απόδοση:
Η ομορφιά είναι υποκειμενικό θέμα / ζήτημα / υποκειμενική υπόθεση.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2009)

Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder (a.k.a. beer goggles): 

[Την ομορφιά, αν πίνεις, παντού θε' να τη δεις... Το reality check τ' άλλο πρωί μοναχά να φοβάσαι!]


----------



## Aeriko (Aug 28, 2009)

Beauty is in the eye of the beer drinker!!!


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το χρειάστηκα, το βρήκα εδώ, και ..είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι δεν μπορούμε να κόψουμε λίγο και ότι είναι καλύτερη η ομορφιά στο υποκείμενο και όχι στο αντικείμενο (όπως είπε ο tsioutsiou);
> Όχι «την ομορφιά την κρίνει όποιος τη βλέπει;» Όχι «'ποιος τη θωρεί την ομορφιά, εκείνος και την κρίνει;»


 
Μ' αρέσει αυτό το τελευταίο, μα ας μου επιτρέψει ο Δρ7χ μια μικρή προσαρμογή:

Απού θωρεί την ομορφιά, εκείνος και την κρίνει
μόνο να τη θωρεί καλά και όχι όντε πίνει!

για να έχει η μαντινάδα δυο αμφιέσεις, την ποιητική/στοχαστική και τη σκωπτική/διδακτική, διατηρώντας ή παραλείποντας κατά βούληση το δεύτερο δίστιχο (σαν κάμπριο ένα πράμα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2009)

daeman said:


> Μ' αρέσει αυτό το τελευταίο, μα ας μου επιτρέψει ο Δρ7χ μια μικρή προσαρμογή:
> Απού θωρεί την ομορφιά, εκείνος και την κρίνει
> μόνο να τη θωρεί καλά και όχι όντε πίνει!



Το έψηνα για μαντινάδα αλλά δεν τα κατάφερνα, καλά που ήρθε ο ειδικός ... Όμως δεν θάπρεπε να είναι σε (πιο) σωστά κρητικά 

Απού θωρεί την ομορφιά, εκειός και τηνε κρίνει;


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το έψηνα για μαντινάδα αλλά δεν τα κατάφερνα, καλά που ήρθε ο ειδικός ... Όμως δεν θάπρεπε να είναι σε (πιο) σωστά κρητικά
> 
> Απού θωρεί την ομορφιά, εκειός και τηνε κρίνει;


 
Το "εκειός" στην Κρήτη δεν το έχω ακούσει. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει και πολλά, βέβαια· δεν είμαι δα και ειδήμων του κρητικού ιδιώματος, αλλά μάλλον διαισθητικά κινούμαι, με βάση τραγούδια, μαντινάδες, παιδικά βιώματα και πιο πρόσφατες εμπειρίες (και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, τη γνώμη της βέρας κρητικιάς μάνας, που μόλις ρώτησα). Πιο πολύ μωραΐτικο μου θυμίζει, αν και εδώ στη Θεσσαλία ακούγεται συχνά. 
Εκτός από το εκείνος, κάτι αντίστοιχο κρητικό είναι _κειοσές, κεινηέ _(θηλ.), _κειονέ _(ουδ.), προφανώς από τη ρίζα τού "εκείνος", με μεταφορά του αρχικού ε στο τέλος (δεν ξέρω πώς λέγεται αυτό το πάθος της γλώσσας, αλλά σίγουρα κάποιος εδώ θα μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει). Όμως, η άγνωστη στους περισσότερους λέξη _κειοσές _θα έκανε βέβαια τη μαντινάδα πιο αυθεντική και χαρακτηριστική, αλλά και πιο δυσνόητη.
Πάντως, το τονισμένο ή και άτονο ε στο τέλος της λέξης συνηθίζεται στην Κρήτη, ιδίως σε τοπωνύμια (Μάλεμε, Φόδελε, Παλέ, Κοξαρέ, Μουρνέ, και πολλά άλλα). Το Μουρνέ για παράδειγμα, όπως και πολλά άλλα τονισμένα, είναι πιθανό να προέρχεται από το Μουρνιαί/Μουρνιές (οι μουριές). 
Ενδιαφέρουσα κουβέντα ανοίγουμε, αλλά δυστυχώς ο χρόνος με πιέζει. Αργότερα, ίσως.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 28, 2009)

daeman said:


> Πιο πολύ μωραΐτικο μου θυμίζει, αν και εδώ στη Θεσσαλία ακούγεται συχνά.


Мιας και μπλέξαμε με τα τοπικά, οι Κεφαλλονίτες έχουν τη μούρλια τους, οι Μοραΐτες τις μουριές (>Μοριάς) :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2009)

παραλλαγή σε μαντινάδα, ver.1.5
Απού θωρεί την ομορφιά, κειοσέ και τηνέ κρίνει
_μόνο να τη θωρεί καλά και όχι όντε πίνει!_


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> παραλλαγή σε μαντινάδα, ver.1.5
> Απού θωρεί την ομορφιά, κειοσέ και τηνέ κρίνει
> _μόνο να τη θωρεί καλά και όχι όντε πίνει!_


 
Μικρούτσικη διόρθωση :) v.1.5. build 02 (not a new version; just a minor update):

Απού θωρεί την ομορφιά, κειοσές και τηνέ κρίνει
_μόνο να τη θωρεί καλά και όχι όντε πίνει_

_@ tsioutsiou: _
_Όμορφος είναι ο Μοριάς _
_και η Ελλάδα ούλη (και σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω, παντού ομορφιά θωρείς πιωμένος)_
_μα 'γώ την Κρήτη λαχταρώ_
_βαθιά, ως το μεδούλι _

Είμαι, βλέπεις, της παλιάς φρουράς, σχολής, ορθογραφίας...;) Ευχαριστώ για την αφορμή για το ορθογραφικό/ετυμολογικό update!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 28, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Мιας και μπλέξαμε με τα τοπικά, οι Κεφαλλονίτες έχουν τη μούρλια τους, οι Μοραΐτες τις μουριές (>Μοριάς) :)


Οι Κεφαλονίτες την κούρλα τους είχαν, την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 28, 2009)

daeman said:


> _μα 'γώ την Κρήτη λαχταρώ_
> _βαθιά, ως το μεδούλι _


Εμ πώς να μην τη λαχταράς στη Θεσσαλία! (Λάρσα, Λάρσα, σε είδα και λαχτάρσα)


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder (a.k.a. beer goggles):
> 
> [Την ομορφιά, αν πίνεις, παντού θε' να τη δεις... Το reality check τ' άλλο πρωί μοναχά να φοβάσαι!]


 
Ιδού και το σχετικό βίδεο που βρήκα τυχαία, αναζητώντας κάτι για εκείνο το νήμα, για τον Ζάζουλα που ανέφερε το απόφθεγμα-απόφευγμα, βεβαίως:


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 26, 2010)

Μια και το ερώτημα του νήματος έχει απαντηθεί προ πολλών ποστ :) ας παραθέσω και εγώ μια ιστοριούλα που λένε στην Κρήτη για την ομορφιά που είναι υποκειμενική... 

Σε επίθεση πειρατών στην Κρήτη έτρεχαν όλοι να κρυφτούνε για να να μην τους βρούνε και τους σκοτώσουν ή τους αρπάξουν. Έτρεχαν οι άνδρες να κρύψουν τις γυναίκες τους, τρέχει και ο γέρος να κρύψει τη γρα... 
-Ίντα (κατ' άλλους ήντα) να με κάνουν εμένα οι πειρατές; του λέει η γρα. Τσι όμορφες και νιες θέλουν. 
-Κιανέ σε δούνε με τα μάτια μου; απαντάει ο γέρος.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 26, 2010)

Κι επειδή κάτι διαβάζω και μου ήρθε μια ιδέα για την απόδοση της παραπάνω πρότασης, ας την πω κι εγώ τη σαχλαμάρα μου: 

Τα μάτια είναι ο καμβάς όπου αποτυπώνεται η ομορφιά

ή 

Τα μάτια είναι ο καθρέφτης που αντανακλά την ομορφιά


----------



## Themis (Apr 27, 2010)

Την ομορφιά την πλάθει το μάτι που κοιτά / Για να τη δεις την ομορφιά, πρέπει και να το θέλεις.

Παραλλαγή σε έμφυλη μαντινάδα, χωρίς αξιώσεις ετεοκρητικής ορθοδοξίας:
Την ομορφιά τη σμίλευε το μάτι που εθώρει
Το μάτι αν ετυφλώθηκε, τα κάλλη χάνει η κόρη

Και ένα μπόνους ψιλοάσχετο:
Ανάθεμα την εμορφιά που μάτια δεν θωρούνε
Κι αν είν' τα κάλλη πλουμιστά, μαραίνονται και σβιούνε

(Με ενέπνευσε αυτό το νήμα, συγγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία)


----------



## Themis (Apr 27, 2010)

Τη μπύρα σαν παινεύουσι και τη ρακή ξεχνούνε
οι θεϊκές οι μάνητες απάνω τους ξεσπούνε

(Από ανθρωπιστικό ενδιαφέρον, μήπως προλάβουν οι beer holders να μετανοήσουν πριν να είναι πολύ αργά)


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2014)

...
Booty is in the eye of the beholder.

[video=youtube;jzimq_b6qKs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=jzimq_b6qKs[/video]

Ass-jective: a word or phrase used to describe the human buttocks


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2014)

Είναι η εποχή του mashup. Κάποιοι πρέπει να έχουν φτιάξει συλλογή υποτίτλων, σώμα ολόκληρο, corpus, και το ξεζουμίζουν κανονικά. (Είδα και τα ρεκόρ του Τζάκσον.)


----------

